# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  البورصة المصرية تحلق إلى مستويات تاريخية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رانيا وجدي

للوهلة الأولى يبدو لك أن  البورصة المصرية قد قررت أن تعزف بشكل منفرد بعيدا عما يجري على الأرض من  تطورات سياسية وأحداث أمنية تنظر فقط إلى الأمام لتواصل رحلة الصعود، تلك  الرحلة التي بدأتها مؤشرات السوق بعد ثورة الثلاثين من يونيو وتواصلت حتى  سجلت خلال جلسات هذا الأسبوع أعلى مستوياتها منذ خمس سنوات، وسط توقعات  باستمرار هذا الصعود وإن شابته عمليات تصحيح، ولكن الأهم بالنسبة للكثيرين  هو حالة التفاؤل والثقة لدى المستثمرين بأن أداء الاقتصاد المصري يتحسن  بشكل تدريجي مع قرب الاستحقاق السياسي الثاني من خارطة الطريق والمتمثل في  الانتخابات الرئاسية. 
المتحدثة:  محلل مالي - ماريان عزمي. 
اللافت  للنظر هو أن السوق تمكنت من امتصاص الأحداث الأمنية الأخيرة التي شهدتها  مصر بدءا من الهجمات على المنشآت الشرطية والعسكرية وانتهاء بتفجير طابا  الأخير، فيما بدا بأن مؤشر السوق الرئيسي إيجي إكس ثلاثين عازم على المضي  قدما نحو مستوى الثمانية آلاف نقطة. 
المتحدثة: وسيط مالي بشركة البحر المتوسط لتداول الاوراق المالية - نجلاء فراج. 
أما  ما يزيد ثقة المستثمرين فهو مجموعة الإجراءات التي اتخذتها البورصة وهيئة  الرقابة المالية مؤخرا ومن بينها تعديل قواعد القيد وتجزئة الأسهم وهي  الإجراءات يتوقع أن تساهم في زيادة أحجام وقيم التداول في السوق وجعلت  الكثيرين يؤكدون بان البورصة ستكون قادرة خلال الفترة القادمة على جذب  المزيد من الشركات والمستثمرين. 
#مصر #البورصة_المصرية

----------

